# Panasonic VIERA TC-L42E30 42-Inch 1080p for $550



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Would ya?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I would. I have two older Panasonic sets and when they finally give up the ghost I'll replace them with whatever model is out there at the time.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes. 

Front page deals are almost always worth it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw it, and then I saw the size. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Love my TC-P42G25. Do it.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Very fortuitous. My good friends 37in Vizio went KABLOOEY last night. He said to me, "I don't want to spend another $700 on a TV" (clearly that was a few years ago!).

This might be a good deal for them.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dmspen said:


> Very fortuitous. My good friends 37in Vizio went KABLOOEY last night. He said to me, "I don't want to spend another $700 on a TV" (clearly that was a few years ago!).
> 
> This might be a good deal for them.


UP to $650 now.


----------

